# Where's the wood ?



## PenWorks (Dec 29, 2006)

Someone mentioned in the last group of pens I posted, Where's the wood ? Well I felt guilty and whipped a few up. 
Something a little different on two of the pens, see if you eagle eyes can pick it out. Maybe harder just looking at the pic.

Amboyna, palm, cocobolo, buckeye burl, almost briarwood.


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice wooden pens there.[]


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice work.  I didn't even need my glasses to see the double CBs.  Gotta stick with the wood.[]
Rob


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 29, 2006)

Nope, not that obivious Rob, those just happen to be two different pen kits.


----------



## atvrules1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice work Anthony.  Little bit of change for you after all the fun you've had with making your blanks, but nice to see some wood ones.  Fit and finish are great, and the buckeye is amazing.  Congrats.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 29, 2006)

That Buckeye is just perfect-----good looking bunch of pens.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey guys, its a trick to make you look at the pens for a while longer.....dont fall for it! 
It really is a splendid group of pen, Anthony...especially the buckeye burl.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice! Great bunch of pens.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oobak_
> <br />Hey guys, its a trick to make you look at the pens for a while longer.....dont fall for it!



Yeh, that's an old trick, I thought I would catch some newbies with it []

But what you where suppose to see is, and I can not capture it in a photo. The buckey was full of voids, so I coated it with silver bronzing powder and CA, then sanded it back and the wood looks like silver ore. Here is a better pic.




<br />

The other little difference and I can't capture that at all in a pic, I used two different finishing techniques on the palm, so the cap is actually darker than the body. The palm wood is really chatoyant and you can really see the difference by moving it around in the light.

Oh well, that's my story []


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 29, 2006)

Good lookin' group, Anthony!!!

Hopefully they will find NEW homes next week.

Good Luck!


----------



## gerryr (Dec 29, 2006)

What's this "almost" briarwood?  Did you sneak a plastic pen in on us here?[]  Great looking pens.  I would be hard pressed to choose.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 29, 2006)

Good eye, Gerry!

I think you are on to something that I missed!!!


----------



## Joe Melton (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice pens, Anthony.
The Amboyna Burl looks like Snakewood. The Cocobolo looks like Desert Ironwood, and the upper barrel on this pen appears to be slightly shortened. Could be an optical illusion, though.
Thanks for showing these.
Joe


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 29, 2006)

Good eye Joe, Bill's premium cocobolo always is fantastic [] The upper barrel appears to be shortened, but is the correct size. The others are just longer, they were made from regular Statesmen tubes instead of Emperor tubes.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 29, 2006)

Very elegant. I just like these.

Gary


----------



## johncrane (Dec 29, 2006)

fantastic as always Anthony []


----------



## csb333 (Dec 29, 2006)

Have you ever made a bad pen? As always, the standard of good taste and craftsmanship!


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by csb333_
> <br />Have you ever made a bad pen?



Here are 3 bad ones, not to pretty to look at []
It was for a birthday gift for someone who visits this site.
I must say, the one that made it, came out real nice []





<br />


----------



## airrat (Dec 30, 2006)

Those all look great Anthony.  Wish I could fight the crowds and see you at the show.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />  Wish I could fight the crowds and see you at the show.



That's what I'm hoping for Tom, big crowds..... no huge crowds []
I put in some pretty hefty pen orders for this show.


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 30, 2006)

Great pens Anthony, good luck on your show.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anthony,
Ya got me.  I couldn't even tell you either kit name anyway.  Nice work.  That buckeye fill is fascinating.
Rob


----------



## gerryr (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone who wants to see the one that made it can see it here.  It was a collaborative work between Anthony and Jim Lambert and Bill Jackman was the birthday boy.  It is a great looking pen.
http://penmakersguild.com/browse.php?gallery=worksc&page=5 

Now, about that "almost" briarwood.......


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Gerry, here is the pen without the cap. I made the pen body & Jim Lambert made the cap. The pic Jim took of the pen looks pink to me. I had a hard time with it, as I had just moved into my new shop and couldn't really get organized and couldn't find alot of things. So after trying to make this on my small Legacy, (without much success) I went to the big Legacy and this was the first pen that came out of the new shop and the new Legacy 900, I think is has 7 start points on the twist, or maybe 5, can't remember. []





<br />

and about the almost briarwood, you need to ask Ed []


----------



## Darley (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice Anthony, love the Buckeye but most of it the new Emperor kit, nice work



> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Someone mentioned in the last group of pens I posted, Where's the wood ? Well I felt guilty and whipped a few up. []
> Something a little different on two of the pens, see if you eagle eyes can pick it out. Maybe harder just looking at the pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 1, 2007)

Simply Stunning, that Buck-eye is very nice, i am definately going to have to try some, one of these days.


----------

